# Add a WIKI database to the site



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

I think this would be a HUGE help. Let the users build it up. The you could have folks list stuff like the manuals for receivers, tips and tricks, and even list per city what stations are in HD. Many more things could go here. for a better idea of what im talking about check at the wiki at www.radioreference.com


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We have discussed this "behind the scenes" in the past and the consensus among the staff is to keep DBSTalk a discussion site. Discussion is our purpose. We have "stuck" threads in the appropriate forums for reference information, and of course we host the Echostar Knowledge Base ( http://ekb.dbstalk.com/ )which is maintained by TNGTony and others. Wikis serve their purpose ... we would rather concentrate on conversation.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, i think thats a shame then. Thanks for the quick response on this.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Thought you were pulling our leg by pointing us to a spammer site, then I fixed the spelling in the link http://www.radioreference.com/ . The EKB started as an open swiki but got locked down after a hacker or prankster

We EKB editors are always looking for input. Many of the pages have our e-mail contact at the bottom. Let us know what's missing, and especially what's wrong. If you can provide the information or link to help others that would help a lot. Think of it as a moderated wiki . I've had a few ideas for new content but if you think missed installations are a problem try waiting for UPS or FedEx to deliver a round tuit .


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wiki spammers are a pain (people do that to blog comments as well). With a Wiki the moderators would be handling complaints about who changed what and who deleted or changed some other posters FAQs. We would be reverting and changing until we were just locking it to keep the peace. Most likely it would come down to just moderators and/or a few others. Kinda like we have now with the EKB and locked threads. The Wiki would become just a new way of doing something we are already doing - and not necessarily a better way.

Thanks for your suggestion, and for your comments Boba. It isn't a bad idea, but it seems we have the function covered in other ways.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

I disagree, a Wiki is a much easier way to gather information.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If "gathering information" for display was our purpose I'm sure we would look into it. As for now, as mentioned above, we have the ekb and sticky threads for the gathered information we wish to present, and discussion forums to discuss information that is constantly changing.

The decision has been made. It's time to move on.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Like BobaBird said, the EKB started as a Wiki site but was constantly blown up by pranksters who thought they were being funny. Eventually the site was locked down.

As BobaBird said, any and all useful info is welcomed and would find a home on the EKB. If we find we have new or updated useful info from the same person over and over, they may be invited to edit their own pages on the EKB! That is how both BobaBird and I became guardians of jbuff's EKB! Chaddux has also recently joined us.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Please see this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68184


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> ....That is how both BobaBird and I became guardians of jbuff's EKB! Chaddux has also recently joined us.


I think of youse guys as "keepers of the flame" <raises coffee mug in symbolic toast with a nod to jbuff>


----------

